
Samsung Gear VR now available for preorder - _nh_
https://www.oculus.com/en-us/blog/samsung-gear-vr-now-available-for-pre-orders-at-99/
======
smacktoward
Oculus is in such a weird position right now. You can buy (well, pre-order,
but at least it has a ship date) a version of their hardware right now, but it
only works if you have a Samsung device, or are willing to buy one. Or you can
wait for the "real" Oculus device, but all they'll say about when that'll come
is "Q1 2016" \-- which isn't encouraging when Q1 2016 is, like, six weeks
away. But Gear VR _is_ a real Oculus device, Samsung says. And then Oculus
agrees... in a halfhearted way that makes you wonder just how much they really
mean it.

None of which would matter much if they weren't heading into the prime
shopping season of the year. But since they are... ugh.

------
netinstructions
If I had to guess, they're using the Gear VR and the next few months to test
out their services / infrastructure (such as Oculus Arcade, Oculus Video,
Oculus 360 Photos, Oculus Social) before they do a much bigger launch of the
highly anticipated Oculus Rift.

------
mark_l_watson
They say "Galaxy Note 5 require a software update from your carrier."

I wish I knew if Verizon wil be offering this update. I just bought a Google
cardboard type device (cheap!) for my Note 5 but the lenses are small so the
experience ends up not being very immersive.

